# Can't turn away...



## dwndrgn (Feb 1, 2006)

What is it about some moves, that no matter what, we have to watch them?  Picture it, you're sitting in front of the tv just surfing through the channels...sure you've got other stuff to do but just a quick look to see what's on...and all of a sudden, you come accross a movie that you've seen countless times and you cannot turn away from it.  No matter how many times you've seen it, you have to watch it again.  Even if it is in the middle...you still have to watch it.

Now, I haven't done it in a while but there are several that will catch me if I'm unwary:

Big Trouble in Little China - my goodness, I could quote this one from beginning to end and I still end up watching it.
Top Gun - I'm not even sure I like this one but I still get drawn in.
Ferris Beuller's Day Off - this one is quite understandable  
Any Indiana Jones movie

So, what movies capture you?


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 1, 2006)

Oooh, that's a good post dwndrgn!  

The movies that capture me no matter the time, place, anything are

Dirty Dancing - everything about it is a chick flick but I can't help it, I love it!
Stepmom - really not sure about this film but can't tear myself away from it, think I've watched it about 5/6 times now and still don't know what to make of it
Pretty woman - love this film and never fails to please
American Pie films - can't help it, they make me laugh
Star Wars films - never fail to draw me in and I must have seen them dozens of times (all 6 of 'em do it to me)
Aramgeddon - don't ask why, don't even like it that much, just have to watch it
Con Air - good action movie, if ever I flick to it, it stays on whether I want it to or not
Goodfellas - superb every time

There are dozens more of them, I grew up on movies, my grandparents are addicted to all sorts of films, even ones they don't like, they'll still watch them! My nan has been known not to sleep on many occasions because of the movie channels, what can I say? It's hereditary!  

xx


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 1, 2006)

*giggle* I like this thread.

First and foremost, "Road House" (Patrick Swayze, Sam Elliot) - silly movie, but darn it, it has Sam Elliot in it, playing one of his wonderful sleazy guys. Also, much of it was filmed just outside of Fresno. The street Swayze drives down near the beginning of the film, through a small town, is Reedley, where I went to community college for a couple of years.

"The Right Stuff" - if I had to make a top-three list of my favorite films of all time, this would probably be on it. Brilliant, brilliant film.

"The Day the Earth Stood Still" - no explanation needed; this is the perfect science fiction movie.

"The Blob" (the original) - hey, it's got Steve McQueen in it, and I'll watch anything he's in. 

"Empire Records" - yeah, its a teen flick, but I used to have a friend who worked in a record store, and it kind of brings back memories. Although none of his managers ever looked like Anthony LaPaglia. Rats. 

"Invaders from Mars" (again, the original, not the third-rate remake) - just because it's classic. And some of the sets are really trippy.

"The Mole People" - horrible, horrible horror flick. But there's just something about it that pulls me in every stinking time.

"Grease 2" - again, because I know the territory. The football field/track in the film is where my high school graduation was held (because our school, across town, didn't have a field).

I don't think this is a full list, but these are the essentials.

EDIT: because I knew I left off something important:

"Five Million Years to Earth" (aka "Quatermass and the Pit") - just because I love it.


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 1, 2006)

Grease 2?? I thought I was the only person that had watched it!!!!! I can't help but watch that when it's on as well as the original.

Also, I forgot to put Pretty in Pink on my list, love that film, if only for Duckie's rendition of Try a Little Tenderness!!! 

xx


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 1, 2006)

Nothing grabs me like an old blockbuster....Ben Hur, Dr Zhivago, Gone With The Wind, El Cid, The Fall Of The Roman Empire...and on and on and on


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 1, 2006)

great thread must add mine not including some mentioned before like SW etc

Highlander my favourite movie of all time
Rocky Horror Picture Show just love singing along 
Army of Darkness very funny
Monty Python films just love them
the Italian job (original)


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh yeah, Roadhouse grabs me too.  I never see Grease 2 on the tube or it would probably grab me.  

Murder by Death is another one.  Totally cheesy but fun anyway, and I just can't change that channel.  The husband will walk in and wonder why I'm watching something I've seen gazillions of times  

I forgot to put in Escape from New York.   And Overboard.  I'm sure there are more...


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 1, 2006)

Overboard - yeah, I'm guilty of that one too!!  

xx


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 1, 2006)

escape from new york and not so good follow up escape from la keeps me watching


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 1, 2006)

I think part of it is that I'm only channel-surfing because I'm already bored (and unwilling and unable to go out and do something about it).  I would never stop what I was doing and turn on the TV to watch a movie like "Pretty Woman" or "Dirty Dancing" or "The Cutting Edge" -- as I would for a favorite program, like "Lost" or "Veronica Mars" -- but I must admit to having been caught by all three of those movies, more than once, in an idle hour.  (Of course, the fact that they show these movies over and over and over is part of it, too.)  

"Kindergarten Cop," used to snag me on occasion, too -- but my distaste for Arnold since he became our governor has probably poisoned that one for the foreseeable future.


----------



## weaveworld (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey everyone:

1. *Dirty Dancing* - just to see Patrick Swayze saying the now legendary line, 'no one puts Baby in the corner'.

2.  *Spirited Away* - the best animated movie ever, its only on ntl at the moment but I love it. 

3.  *Big Trouble In Little China* - I have lose count how many times I have watched this movie, it was a favourite of my younger brother's many moons ago and it was the only thing in the known universe at the time to keep him quiet.

4.  *Highlander* - A classic


----------



## lizzybob (Feb 1, 2006)

I can quote both of the _Grease_ movies. I'm much better at the original where I know practically every word to it. My mum hates watching them with me.

Also I know most of the words to _The Goonies_ and grew up watching that movie. I still love it!!! Often still think that I am a goonie.  

_Lord of the Rings_ movies I watch on TV. Also _Who Framed Roger Rabbit_ is a bit of a classic.

I will watch most movies on TV even if I have them all on DVD because it is just a different experience. The _Home Alone's_ (only one and two however) are always ones which I can't help but watch if they are on the telly. I'm sure there are many more but as I said early I just watch any movies really ... probably a good thing I am reading film and television then.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 2, 2006)

*I think mine would def have to be:

 LOTR
 Dogma
 Goonies
 Ghostbusters
 Southpark (partners choice)
 Rocky Horrah
 All Monty Python

I think of more in a bit. 
*


----------



## Priv8eye (Feb 2, 2006)

If it came on I would have to watch the 'Dollar' films, the Magnificent Seven, many classic john Wayne Movies (I'm an old cowboy at heart).

Blade Runner is one I would get stuck on, Monty Python, Italian Job (original), Jason and the Arghonaughts or any Harryhausen movies, cant resist them.


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 2, 2006)

Jason & the Argonauts?? Then we mustn't forget Clash of the Titans, no matter how many times it's been on, I've watched it every time!!! It captures me just like the rest.  Even then you mustn't forget Jason & the Golden Fleece either, another one, the list just goes on and on and on and on and ariston!

xx


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh yeah!  You've just reminded me of all the fantastic claymation flicks like Sinbad, and the monster flicks like Godzilla.  Those I'll always watch too.


----------



## Priv8eye (Feb 3, 2006)

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Jason & the Argonauts?? Then we mustn't forget Clash of the Titans, no matter how many times it's been on, I've watched it every time!!! It captures me just like the rest. Even then you mustn't forget Jason & the Golden Fleece either, another one, the list just goes on and on and on and on and ariston!
> 
> xx


 
Well I did mention anything by Harryhausen who created most of those movies.


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 3, 2006)

Priv8eye said:
			
		

> Well I did mention anything by Harryhausen who created most of those movies.


 
Apologies!   Was skim-reading as I do when being harrassed by the younguns!!!  

I did realise afterwards but forgot to mention it!  

xx


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 3, 2006)

*I am a  fan of the Jason and the Argonoaughts/ Clash of the Titans movies too.
 Yep they definetly need adding to my list.*


----------



## ast (Feb 5, 2006)

For me, the following films have tripped me up in the past:

Highlander 1 and 3 (2 didn't fit anywhere for me)
Blade Runner - great piece of sci fi
Terminator
Labyrinth
Jaws - family permitting  kids too young and wife hates lol
Transformers: the movie - rare tho it is to be shown, takes me right back 20 years


----------



## sanityassassin (Feb 5, 2006)

have to admit yesterday I just had to watch any which way but loose when it came on


----------



## Niolani (Feb 10, 2006)

Any horror movie, i've seen some shockers too many times this way.
 Any of the Terminator movies and any Arnie movie.
 Uncle Buck.
 A silly movie I know but I can't resist , darn I've forgotten the name, but it has Bette Midler and Sarah Jessica Parker and Kathy Najimi as 3 witch sisters.
the Last of the Mohicans, Braveheart, Jurassic Park, any of the Aliens movies, Predator.
There's this one about a spaceship starring Sam Neill and Joely Richardson that I just can't remember the name of.
Weird Science, Sixteen Candles, The Breakfast Club.


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 10, 2006)

Niolani said:
			
		

> A silly movie I know but I can't resist , darn I've forgotten the name, but it has Bette Midler and Sarah Jessica Parker and Kathy Najimi as 3 witch sisters.


 
Hocus Pocus - I'm the same with silly movies like this!

Ah! The Breakfast Club, one of my all time faves. "You just bought yourself another Saturday.."

xx


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 10, 2006)

*I better add die hard and leathal weapon movies on here, since we have to watch them when they are on the telly, according to my other half...*


----------



## Omega (Feb 10, 2006)

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Hocus Pocus - I'm the same with silly movies like this!
> 
> Ah! The Breakfast Club, one of my all time faves. "You just bought yourself another Saturday.."
> 
> xx


 
"The Breakfast Club" now that was a classic, a who's who of future stars.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 10, 2006)

Niolani said:
			
		

> Sixteen Candles



I should add this to my list, too.  That and _Pretty in Pink_.


----------



## nixie (Feb 10, 2006)

Wizard of Oz


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 11, 2006)

nixie said:
			
		

> Wizard of Oz



Heh heh.  I can only watch this until the flying monkeys come on the scene, then I have to hide my eyes or go away or turn the television off.  The funny thing is, I never realized what it was that bothered me about this film until a couple of years ago.  I couldn't go to sleep, so I put it on very late at night and was watching in bed.  When the flying monkeys showed up and I suddenly found myself hiding under the covers, it finally occurred to me that that was the problem.

Go ahead.  Laugh at the adult hiding under the blankets.  But just remember - you've likely got something that frightens you that much, too.


----------



## nixie (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not laughing I'm absolutely terrified of porcelain dolls, I can't sit in a room where they're on display


----------



## Adasunshine (Feb 12, 2006)

nixie said:
			
		

> I'm not laughing I'm absolutely terrified of porcelain dolls, I can't sit in a room where they're on display


 
Me too! - I have a serious aversion to the "pretty wee things". *shudders violently*

xx


----------



## Alysheba (Feb 13, 2006)

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Grease 2?? I thought I was the only person that had watched it!!!!!



Um no... You know it's really sad when you know the words to all the songs in Grease 2 and know only some of the words of the songs in the first one. LOLOL... I must say this movie is a guilty pleasure for me. 

The Color Purple:  I will say this until I die. Whoopie was robbed of an Oscar!!
Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle: I had to have this one on DVD.
Finding Nemo: What can I say I like Pixar.
The Three Amigos: I love Steve Martin plus where else can you see singing horses around a campfire?


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 13, 2006)

*I like finding nemo too, bless the little fish. 
*


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Feb 21, 2006)

die hard well all three of them same with leathel weapon


----------

